# Shawshank Redemption - Thomas Newman - "Stoic Cue" mockup and analysis



## amadeus1 (Apr 11, 2018)

*Here's a mockup and analysis of Thomas Newman's cue "Stoic" for Shawshank Redemption.

*


----------



## fiestared (Apr 11, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> *Here's a mockup and analysis of Thomas Newman's cue "Stoic" for Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> *



Thank you very much "Amadeus1" for this very interesting analysis, please go on...


----------



## KEM (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you for this! I’ve said it time and time again, but as long as I keep seeing this track I’m gonna keep saying it, this is the greatest piece of music ever composed for film, music, tv, etc. I don’t know what it is, but this piece just moves me so much, it doesn’t have any flaws. The suspended chord progression that happens twice at the end just does something to me...


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 12, 2018)

KEM said:


> Thank you for this! I’ve said it time and time again, but as long as I keep seeing this track I’m gonna keep saying it, this is the greatest piece of music ever composed for film, music, tv, etc. I don’t know what it is, but this piece just moves me so much, it doesn’t have any flaws. The suspended chord progression that happens twice at the end just does something to me...


I agree, masterfully put together.


----------



## amadeus1 (Apr 12, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Thank you very much "Amadeus1" for this very interesting analysis, please go on...


You're very welcome. Go on to more film score cue analyses?


----------



## fiestared (Apr 12, 2018)

amadeus1 said:


> You're very welcome. Go on to more film score cue analyses?


If you have the time, of course, I like the quiet way you have to analyse the score, you have a talent to explain. Thanks Again


----------

